# MAC, INTEL oder AMD ???



## Xcurse (30. Juli 2001)

Hallo Leute

Ich möchte mir in den nächsten Wochen einen neuen PC zulegen. ICh werde mir den wahrscheilich selbst zusammenstellen (und zusammenbauen).
Ich wollte den hauptsächlich fürs Webdesign und Grafikdesign benutzen (und bißchen spiele  )
Eigentlich habe ich an eine Athlon 1333 MHz + 512 MB (266er) ... gedacht.
Aber einer den ich aus ICQ kenne meinte das es voll unprofessionell wäre und das man als Grafikdesigner einen MAC haben sollte. 
Als ich ihn drauf ansprach wieviel ich investieren müsste sagte der ungefähr 10.000 DM:-[ 
wat 10.000 DM ??? Dafür bekomme ich den High End PC des Jahunderst + Notebook.

Jetzt wollte ich wissen was Ihr empfiehlt?? Also ich möchte Programme wie z.B. Adobe Photoshop, 3D Studio MAX, Flash 5 usw. nutzen.

Man muss doch dafür keinen Mac haben. ICh habe inmoment einen P3 600 MHz und damit läuft das auch relativ gut.

Wäre nett wenn Ihr mir Tips geben könntet und was an einem MAC so gut sein soll?

Danke im vorraus

:| X:|


----------



## Moartel (31. Juli 2001)

*AMD!!!!!!!!*

Also es stimmt schon dass für Grafik ein Mac optimal wäre. Bei dem Anschaffungspreis würde ich mir dass aber noch mal genau überlegen. Solltest du ein wenig spielen wollen ist der Mac nichht immer erste Wahl. Aber zum Surfen und arbeiten geht er genauso gut wie ein PC. 

Ich würde gerne sehen wie du 10.000DM für einen PC ausgibst. Das kann man ja kaum ausgeben ohne ne GeForce3 und RAID.

Ich persönlich rate dir zu AMD. 
1. Er ist DEUTLICH billiger. Nimm aber vorsichtshalber den Kühler ne Nummer größer. 
2. Er schneidet in vielen Rechenintensiven Benchmarks (z.B. Povray) besser ab als eine INTEL-CPU. Und 3DSMax ist ja ebenso wie Povray ein Renderingprogramm (ich weiß dass da schon ein wenig Unterschied ist). 
3. Wenn du nen P3 nimmst ist der Speicher ne Ecke langsamer als der DDR-Speicher den es für den Athlon gibt. Ein P4 und erst recht der Rambus-Speicher ist ne ganze Ecke teurer.

Würde mich eh interessieren warum einige immer noch auf INTEL schwören. Ich sehen in den meisten Gebieten keinen Grund dafür sich nen Pentium anzuschaffen. Höchstens nen XEON für nen Server.


----------



## Flame (3. August 2001)

*also*

1. fürs zokken ist der mac nix
2. für grafik schon eher die bessere wahl
3. den mac für 10000 äste will ich sehen. der imac kostet doch so um die 5000
4. empfohlen:

prozzi = amd über 1 ghz
ram = infineon 1024 mb (256 jkosten 99,- mekken) also warum net
mit raid controller
2 schnelle hdds (gleiche für raid, so um 10000 u/min)
usw.

cya


----------



## Moartel (3. August 2001)

*Re: also*

Da stimme ich zu. Ich würde dir aber empfehlen einen Athlon mit FSB 266 zu nehmen. Da der Speicht dafür etwas teurer ist nimmst du dann eben "nur" 512MB RAM. Ist aber sicher zu empfehlen, da der Prozessor viel schneller an die Daten kommt die er verarbeiten soll und somittt nicht so oft im Leerlauf ist.

Nimm UNBEDINGT Markenspeicher. Meinen Noname-Kack habe ich vor kurzem rausgeworfen weil er kaaputt war. Macht außerdem Ärger wenn du Pech hast.

Aber auch der beste RAM und die schnellste CPU nützen dir nix wenn dein Board nix taugt. Gebe lieber ne Mark mehr fürs Board aus, weil dass bei der Geschwindigkeit ein entscheidender Faktor ist. 

Und tu dir am ende selbst den Gefallen und installiere die ganzen Treiber fürs Board und die Festplatten (sprich IDE-Controller). Solltest du ein Hybrid-Board (North- und Southbrige von verschiedenen Herstellern) nehmen sind das 2 verschiedene Treiber. Die Performance ist dann aber VIEL besser. DMA aktivieren ist eh klar. 

EIn Beispiel: Ich habe aus Faulheit (und Dummheit) immer nur Win98 installiert. Und eben nen Detonator für meine Graka. Damit lief Q3 mit ner etwas getunten cfg bei ca. 60 fps. Nachdem ich die Treiber fürs Mainboard installiert habe hatte ich 66! Das sind 10%!!
Unter Linux habe ich mal das mit der Festplatte getestet (mit hdparm). Einfach installieren: 4MB/s. Mit DMA und 32bit Transfer: 17MB/s. Kleiner Unterschied, nicht wahr? :smoke:


----------



## Schweinekrebs (13. August 2001)

10.000 DM...
fürn PC...
ist schon ziemlich utopisch, allerdings gibts Profigrafikkarten, die schon alleine 2-3000 kosten.
Aber die brauchst du nicht, sind was für CAD Anwendungen oder zum rendern von "Titanic" oder so 
Ich bin AMD Fan, aber für Grafikbearbeitung soll ein Intel tatsächlich besser sein, so hört man aus aus vielen Ecken.
Liegt vielleicht daran, dass solche Semi-Profiprogramme wie Adobe speziel für Intel (d.h. für den Befehlssatz) optimiert worden sind.
Ich würde ein Dualmainboard von MSI oder Epox empfehlen.
Adobe kann gut mit 2 Prozessoren arbeiten (Corel nicht, nur einer wird benutzt).
Oder du nimmst ein Mainboard mit dem neuen VIA266 Chipsatz, auf das
MSI Pro266 Master kannste SDram oder auch DDRram raufmachen, bis zu 3GB glaub ich, hört sich doch gut an ;-)


----------



## Moartel (14. August 2001)

1. Vergiss DDR, das bringt in der Praxis fast nix. Gab erst kürzlich einen Test in dem PC 133-222 RAM teilweise besser abgeschnitten hat. Ich glaube dass der DDR-RAM nie vorne war. 

2. 3GB RAM bringen dir auch nix wenn das Zeug Mist ist. 512MB müssten überall hin reichen. Wenn du extrem intensive GFX-Sachen und 3D Machst nimmst du eben 1GB. Aber lieber schnellen RAM und ein bisschen weniger als viel langsamen RAM.


----------

